# Solved: Screenshot From YouTube Video?



## jeesonus (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone knows whether it is possible to take a screenshot from a You Tube video. The video is here, and all I'm looking for are 2 or 3 shots of the old man in the opening 3 seconds.

I have PhotoShop but no video editing software... I'm just trying to turn the screenshots into JPEGs for my blog. Is it possible? Any ideas?

Thanks in advance for your help!
-bryan


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

is that permitted by the eula? [end user license agreement]


----------



## jeesonus (Jul 1, 2009)

thank you, daniel, for no help whatsoever.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

> *Terms of Service*
> 
> 1. *Your Acceptance*
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/t/terms



jeesonus said:


> thank you, daniel, for no help whatsoever.


a moderator may see this as:


> *-Minor and Sometimes Unintentional Annoyances-*
> Circumventing Copy Protection


BUT - then again they may see it as:


> *-Serious Crimes-*
> Other Illegal Activities
> [hacks, cracks, pirated software, or anything of the like]
> - As you might expect, we don't want anything illegal going on here. Users cannot post hacks, cracks, pirated software, or anything of the like. Furthermore, we do not allow instructions on how to complete illegal activities, such as pirating. Please don't ask for advice on using illegal software, as it will be removed.


and if they did, they would then suspend / cancel BOTH of out accounts - personally, i value my account here so i sure don't want that to happen  you may choose to feel as you wish in the matter

NOTE: this is just MY philosophy and is NOT in any way intended to be a lecture to you 

[just my opinion, a moderator may see it differently]


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Indeed this is against YouTube's TOS and as such not something that we will assist with therefore I'm closing this thread.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

jeesonus said:


> thank you, daniel, for no help whatsoever.


Also, this response is not appropriate as Daniel was just asking a relevant question.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

daniel_b2380,

While we appreciate members reporting offenses and pointing out the issue of the Eula or TOS is fine, it's not your job to go beyond that so please let the moderators interpret the rules and take whatever action they deem is necessary.


----------

